# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer is Now Caustic to The Democratic Party....Under the Bus he Goes !!!



## nononono (Oct 6, 2018)

*Under the Bus he goes, another useful Idiot for the Democrats !!!*

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-06/michael-avenatti-turns-radioactive-liberals-blame-porn-lawyer-kavanaugh-nomination


*And boy o boy is Creepy Porn Star Lawyer lashing Out !!!*


----------

